# Оценка баяна ВОСТОК



## SmoKe (11 Апр 2011)

Помогите оценить баян ВОСТОК, примерно 1980 года. Состояние среднее.


----------



## ze_go (11 Апр 2011)

бесценен :biggrin:


----------



## Евгений51 (12 Апр 2011)

ОТ 500 ДО 2000р. Мех смотрите и не рассохлось ли всё внутри. Но больше склоняюсь к бесценному экземпляру.На первой свадьбе рассыпится.


----------



## SmoKe (13 Апр 2011)

спасибо за помощь


----------

